# Two new dragon bettas!!!



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

My dad and I went to the petstore that he gets all of his salt water fish at and they only had 3 bettas and I wasn't that impressed with them and the owners daughter goes here, I'll show you my secret stash and opens a box . They just got a new shipment in and I couldn't choose between the two of them so I got both of them! :-D My dad wanted to kill me.haha Usually my mom gets mad when I get new fish but I told her what they looked like and she can't wait to see them. I was picture happy, sorry!lol They don't have names yet so if a name pops out at you, please post it.  They have some fin rot so I'm going to start putting salt in tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a find!! They're beautiful. I wouldn't have been able to choose between the 2 of them, either.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!! I LOVEEEE the second one!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Both of them are amazing! i looove the second one!

I thought of Odysseus and Melancholy...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice find - they're gorgeous.

As for a name; how about Puff (as in the magic dragon)?


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm truly envious!
Some type of old english or welsh name would be my choice. Like Arden or Magnus...


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow they are both awsome! Congrats on them.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

VERY pretty!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW! I am in love with that second one! He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

are they deltas? they look like it to me. also, VERY gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I like Odysseus for the blueish one!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! I LOVEEEE the second one!


OBSSESSED!! how do you guys get these awesome dragons! I WANT ONE SO BAD


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I was thinking about Treasure for the second one and maybe dragon but in a different language for the first one?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I only know dragon in French (dragon...lol), Farsi (ajdahah) and Arabic (something like Taneen).


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Ooh so pretty! I love finding the new shipments, LOL! The white one is so gorgeous.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still looking for a white female.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, I was thinking Mercury for the first one and Treasure for the second one. I woke up this morning and thought that the second one was dead...I almost cried.  But he just likes to lay on the rocks I guess...


----------



## Fishy fish (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice! For the names, maybe Draco and Wyvern?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Well my sister wanted me to call the white one Snowflake and the other one Viton (short for Lui Viton).lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL! my sister named Jello Bites... Hahaha!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm gonna give you a warning, stop posting pics of your fish, because my list of fish to steal is currently filling up two notebooks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh oh, everyone!! We better start getting alarm systems installed around our houses! lol


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

I love them


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

why does it have bubbles?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Bubbles are what happens when you fill up a tank, usually.
Anywho...

I LOVE THE SECOND ONE DDD He's so ADORABLE! I would steal him, but I have absolutely zero space for another fish ): HOWEVER, I'll be getting a job soon, so I'll be able to make space x3 Keep him safe for me 'til then, kay?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Gosh they are just beautiful!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol thanks guys! Unfortunately Snowflake got really sick and I ended up taking him back and now he's getting medicated, but I don't think he'll make it.  But Mercury's doing great!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry about snow flake... ((


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

awww i loved snow flake! and what a great name


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

OMG. i love how the first guys blue is such a bold pastel color. and the second one is absolutely gorgeous also!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! I went back to the pet store today because my dad needed to get some more stuff for his tank and the owner told me that he passed away the day after I brought him back.  RIP Snowflake!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Snowflake!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks DQ!


----------

